# Verminator Calls



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Just wondering what everyone thinks of the Verminator brand of calls. I have a thumper and love it, you can get a variety of sounds from distress to a howl and you don't have to worry about them freezing up. Anyone else own or have an experience with them? :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I was actually looking at the Thumper yesterday at Cabelas. I thought it looked an awful lot like the Tally Ho (same shape of reed, etc.) Does it sound similar to a Tally Ho? I thought about buying thumper but didn't want to if it is the same as the Tally Ho. Can somebody answer that question?

I do own a Tweety and a Syco Tweety. I always carry my Syco Tweety because I love the rasp I get out of it and it is just a different sound I can use in the field. One thing I DO NOT like about the Verminator calls is that they don't have a TON of volume. Depending on your hunting situation this could be good or bad I guess. I tend to use my Crit R Call Pee Wee more than my Tweety just because of the volume deal.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well since noone answered my question and since I have little patience I went and bought a Thumper. I went out Sunday to do one stand with it. I love that call. Its a simple design and I can get high pitches, low pitches, lots of rasp. Within 30 seconds of my set I had two coming in hard. Too bad they were magpies! No coyotes for me that day.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

How about it Fallguy, now that you know, does the thumper sound like the talley ho or not?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey I had to buy one to find out because nobody would tell me. It's only fair that everyone else too should have to buy one...right?

LOL What I found out is that they are similar, but the tone IS different with the Thumper and the Tally Ho. I can get more rasp, a deeper tone, and slightly more volume with the Thumper. The Tally Ho has a different sound to it. I also think there is a little more variance with my Thumper. This is due to the amount of gap I think between the soundboards and reeds in each call. All the Tally Ho's I have ever seen the reed is almost touching the soundboard the whole way down. But overall they are basically identical in structure. I'm glad I have both though. Why not have a spare?


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i went and looked a cabelas in KC... they didnt' have much selection. i got the syco tweety, but they didn't have the thumper or standard tweety. also got the lil dog... howls very good with one of the mouth pieces, the green one i dont' really like the sound of... but thats just me...

:sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

yeah that lil dog is a pretty neat call. The white mouthpiece is a cinch to use. The green one is tricky. You have to barely use any pressure and very little air to get good sound.


----------

